# Let's see your palouse Mini's!



## Kylie (May 12, 2008)

Of all colours.....

Heres my girl, she's reg as a Brown roan palouse? (to me she's a brown varnish?)

Rising 18yo Small Horse mare.







Post away!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 12, 2008)

Here's ours:

Our herdsire, On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, black near leopard overo-appaloosa:






Our appaloosa mare, Iles Little Lacey, black based varnish snowcap






2007 appaloosa colt, Nighthawks First Flight, black based snowcap






2007 appaloosa colt, Iles Smokin Aces, black fewcap






2006 appaloosa colt, Gunsmoke'n Roses, bay varnish snowcap






and last but not least we have our pintaloosa mare, Hunt House Farm Chantilly Lace, dam is appaloosa bred, sire was pinto bred.. She just gave us a gorgeous black pinto (couldn't find any appy traits) colt this past Friday..


----------



## Kylie (May 13, 2008)

They are gorgeous!

Heres a mare (sold her as a filly) i use to own... pics taken when i owned her.


----------



## love_casper (May 13, 2008)

Here's my blue eyed pintaloosa stallion. (Splash, Frame, Sabino, Tobiano, Varnish Roan).
















Loving everyone's appies!


----------



## PaintNminis (May 13, 2008)

I have one that might fit the Bill





Je T'aime


----------



## tnovak (May 14, 2008)

Here's mine-Cherries Jubilee-husband calls her Hairy Moose


----------



## Magic (May 14, 2008)

Here are just two of mine (have too many to post them all!)

This is Magic Mist Im An Appy Lucy ("Lucy") with her first-ever foal, Magic Mist Kiss Me Kate, having fun in the pasture the other day.





I sure do enjoy seeing pics of everyone's appaloosas!


----------

